# Nala's eye!



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am worried about Nala's eye! It looks like it has a scratch on it. We called her vet and we are bringing her in in the morning. I am very worried about her. We have two vets that we use. 
A local vet and then my favorite holistic vet. I can get her to the more local vet right away or my husband can get her to the other one later in the day. I think I might just take her to the closer one first thing and we can always go to the other vet on Friday.

Has anyone ever had this?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aw, sorry - is it bugging her much? My baby hasn't had anything wrong with him except for one scare when his sitter called me a couple of weeks ago for a tiny bit of blood in Ceylon's poop, which turned out to be pretty much nothing (I called the vet in a panic, and they told me _not _to panic and just to keep an eye on it, and to bring him in if he was vomiting, acting sick, or if we saw more blood - and he never acted sick after that and no more blood showed up either, which means he probably just swallowed a bit of one of the sticks that he is always chewing on and it scraped him on the way out). But I know how scary it can be when you think something might be wrong... Please let us know what the vet says!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Annie, I'll be praying for Nala. Let us know what the vet says. Does it seem to be hurting or watering?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Many years ago I had a pekingese that somehow got a hole in her eye. They sewed her eye shut and we put meds in it every day. It completely healed. So if it is a scratch, I'm sure it will be a much easier fix. I know it's upsetting, but I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope everything is okay :grouphug:
Keep us posted!
Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

McKenna had a corneal scratch a couple of years ago. I think the groomer probably poked her in the eye with the tine of a brush or comb by accident. She was pawing and scratching at her eye. We had to put drops in a couple of times a day for a week and she healed up just fine. If she had continued to scratch at it or if it hadn't healed in a week they would have had to sew her eyelid shut to help it heal.

Sending good thoughts for Nala.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My shih Tzu had a large corneal dent after he ran in to a tree in a rage chasing a squirrel our vet sewed the inner eye shut and we had many drops to put in, then we went to NC State where they did a surgery to clean it out. It healed he did not lose the eye and years later it was his good eye!!! He could see around it and to him it was a small black spot. This was one of many eye injurys he had and all had postive recoverys. Hope it turns out well and if it is a scratch that its tiny.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Keeping our paws crossed for you that everything goes well at the vet's.


----------

